# PC zu laut, Lüfter korrekt einstellen.



## DasTaxi (7. Januar 2020)

*PC zu laut, Lüfter korrekt einstellen.*

Hallo,

Ich habe mir, vor etwa einem Monat, endlich meinen ersten Pc zusammen gebaut. Leider ist er ziemlich laut. Ich habe schon viel im Internet bzgl. Lüfterkurve einstellen recherchiert, bin aber trzd. zu keinem guten Ergebnis gekommen. 

Dazu habe ich ein ein paar Fragen:

1.) Habe ich alle Komponenten richtig im Gehäuse montiert? 

2.) Habe ich alle Komponenten richtig am Mainboard angeschlossen?

3.) Wo im Aorus Bios kann ich die maximale Temperatur 
der Cpu einstellen? (Habe gelesen das zur Sicherheit von Werk aus extrem niedrige Temperaturen eingestellt werden. 

4.) Wie gehört die Wasserkühlung im Bios eingestellt bzw. wie gehört sie im CAM Programm eingestellt?

5.) Welchen Sensor sollte ich für Gehäuselüfter/Wasserkühlung im Bios auswählen? CPU, Gehäusetemperatur oder doch einen anderen? 

6.) Wie sieht eine perfekte Lüfterkurve aus? 

Hier meine relevanten Komponenten:
- CPU: Ryzen 7 3800X (WLP: Grizzly Kryonaut aufgetragen Erbsengroß)
- Netzteil: Be quiet dark power pro 11 750 Watt
- Gehäuse: NZXT H710i
- Mainboard: Gigabyte X570 Aorus Ultra
- CPU Wasserkühlung: NZXT Kraken X62 (mit original mitgelieferten Lüftern 2 x Aer P140)
- Gehäuse Lüfter: 3 x Corsair LL140

Ich habe die Lüfter/Wasserkühlung so angebracht:
- Radiator Vorne oben angebracht. Die Aer P140 Lüfter nach innen blasend. Gehäuse|Lüfter|Radiator ( Angeschlossen CPU_FAN )
- 2 x Corsair LL140 Lüfter Oben hinten angebracht die aus dem Gehäuse blasen. ( Angeschlossen SYS_FAN2  und SYS_FAN4)
- 1 × Corsair LL140 Lüfter Hinten rausblasend angebracht. ( Angeschlossen SYS_FAN1)

Ich würde mich sehr auf eure Hilfe freuen. Vielen Dank schon im Vorraus.


----------



## derGronf (7. Januar 2020)

*AW: PC zu laut, Lüfter korrekt einstellen.*

Hallo DasTaxi,

glückwunsch zum neuen PC. Doch würd ich gerne wissen, wass bei dir zu laut ist.


1.) Habe ich alle Komponenten richtig im Gehäuse montiert?
Gibt es dazu Bilder, die ich verpasst habe? An sonsten, nein, alles falsch. "Erst den Nippel durch die Lasche ziehn und mit der kleinen Kurbel ganz nach oben drehn... (M.K., sehr viel früher als heute)" Du kennst das vielleicht noch.
Wobei, ist er nicht bei der ersten Inbetriebnahme explodiert, hast du wohl das meiste richtig gemacht.

2.) Habe ich alle Komponenten richtig am Mainboard angeschlossen?
Hmm, ich vermute mal ja. Siehe 1.)

3.) Wo im Aorus Bios kann ich die maximale Temperatur
der Cpu einstellen? (Habe gelesen das zur Sicherheit von Werk aus extrem niedrige Temperaturen eingestellt werden.
Meine CPU ist so auf Zimmertemperatur eingestellt. Das geht aber ganz automatisch und ist keine Bios-Einstellung. Ich glaub, die maximal erlaubte Temperatur für die CPU ohne das sie runtertaktet liegt bei irgendwas von 95°C bis 105°C vielleicht auch weniger, aber keine Ahnung, das sagt dir das CPU Datenblatt. Daran lässt sich aber nichts ändern. Das ist hardware-seitig so vorgegeben. Es könnte sein, dass du was anderes meinst, aber ich wüsst jetzt nicht was.

4.) Wie gehört die Wasserkühlung im Bios eingestellt bzw. wie gehört sie im CAM Programm eingestellt?
Na auf "on" wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht. Pauschal lässt sich das nicht sagen. Du könnstest einiges ausprobieren. Meist gibt es Lüfterprofile, die je nach Kühlleistung besser oder schlechter sind. Gute Kühlung bedeutet bei genug Kühlung das nicht soviel gekühlt werden muss. Ist eine Kühlung mist, dann läuft halt alles auf volldampf. Kannst natürlich auch runtertakten, aber das ist ne andere Sache

5.) Welchen Sensor sollte ich für Gehäuselüfter/Wasserkühlung im Bios auswählen? CPU, Gehäusetemperatur oder doch einen anderen?
Haben die Teile heute keine Pumpen mehr? Ich würd die Radiatorlüfter nicht mit der Pumpe zusammenschließen. Aber ich hab auch keine Ahnung, was für eine Kompakt-WaKü das ist und nachgucken will ich auch nicht, also liege ich sogar falsch. An sonsten, wies der Name vermuten lässt, für die CPU Kühlung, hier wärs für mich die Pumpe, aber siehe oben. Und für die Gehäuselüfter den Gehäusesensor.

6.) Wie sieht eine perfekte Lüfterkurve aus?
In etwa so: Deine Komponenten sollten immer so gut gekühlt sein, dass sie nicht runtert takten müssen, oder sich verabschieden, explodieren usw. Und das wiederum hängt von einer ausreichenden Kühlung ab.

Ich glaub ja, die Lüfter sind Mist. Oder aber das ganze Setup leistet nicht genug. Und wenns das nicht ist, dann ist deine Grafikkarte schuld.
Sonst kann es sein, dass du wirklich Mist gemacht hast beim Zusammenbau. Weiß ich nicht, scheint aber nicht so zu sein.

derGronf


----------



## RNG_AGESA (7. Januar 2020)

*AW: PC zu laut, Lüfter korrekt einstellen.*

min. drehzahl, ca 20-30% (darunter wird überhaupt keine luft bewegt, da zu langsam) bei temp unter 60c (immer auf die CPU bezogen)
med. drehzahl 70% ab 75c 
max. drehzahl 100% ab 85c 

falls dir diese einstellung immer noch zu laut sein sollte, setze min. auf 65c hoch


----------



## Gerry1984 (7. Januar 2020)

*AW: PC zu laut, Lüfter korrekt einstellen.*



DasTaxi schrieb:


> [...]Ich habe die Lüfter/Wasserkühlung so angebracht:
> - Radiator Vorne oben angebracht. Die Aer P140 Lüfter nach innen blasend. Gehäuse|Lüfter|Radiator ( Angeschlossen CPU_FAN )
> - 2 x Corsair LL140 Lüfter Oben hinten angebracht die aus dem Gehäuse blasen. ( Angeschlossen SYS_FAN2  und SYS_FAN4)
> - 1 × Corsair LL140 Lüfter Hinten rausblasend angebracht. ( Angeschlossen SYS_FAN1)
> [...]



Das passt so 

Zur Einstellung der Lüfterkurven:



RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> min. drehzahl, ca 20-30% (darunter wird überhaupt keine luft bewegt, da zu langsam) bei temp unter 60c (immer auf die CPU bezogen)
> med. drehzahl 70% ab 75c
> max. drehzahl 100% ab 85c
> 
> falls dir diese einstellung immer noch zu laut sein sollte, setze min. auf 65c hoch



Das halte ich auch für eine sinnvolle Hergangehensweise.

Konkret jetzt noch bei deinem Setup: Die einblasenden Lüfter am Radiator würde ich tendenziell mit höherer Drehzahl laufen lassen als die ausblasenden Lüfter, zumal du davon auch drei Stück hast gegenüber nur zwei einblasenden.

Mal als Beispiel, die beiden Lüfter am Radiator lässt du im Idle/Teilast mit 500 U/min laufen, die drei ausblasenden mit 300 U/min. Nimm als Sensor mal die CPU-Temperatur her und ab 60°C bis 70°C erhöhst du Schrittweise die Drehzahl bis maximal Drehzahl bei 85°C. Falls die Lüftersteuerung in deinem Mainboard das unterstützt kannst du z.B. auch die beiden oberen Exhaust Lüfter so einstellen dass sie im Idle still stehen und erst ab ~60°C anlaufen.

Wie du konkret an deinem Mainboard die Lüfterkurven anpassen kannst weiß ich nicht, habe das Board nicht und bin mit auch grundsätzlich mit dem Gigabyte UEFI noch nicht vertraut (mein X570 Aorus Elite ist noch unterwegs  ), aber ich würde hierzu im zweifel auch mal das Manual konsultieren


----------



## DasTaxi (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: PC zu laut, Lüfter korrekt einstellen.*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.  

derGronf ich habe hier ein Bild meines PC´s angehängt. 

Gerry1984 Ich habe mal probiert im Bios die Exhaustlüfter einzustellen. Das wären die Drei Corsair ll140 Lüfter. Ich komme leider nicht weiter runter als ~650 Umdrehungen. Ich habe gerade im Datenblatt des Hersteller nachgeschaut und gesehen, dass die Umdrehen mit 600-1300 angegeben sind. Heißt das, ich kann die Lüfter nicht unter 600 Umdrehungen laufen lassen? Dass gleiche ist mit den Aer 140er Lüftern für den Radiator. Die laufen bei 25% ~550 Umdrehungen.

Eine weitere Frage habe ich noch. Sollte ich die Pumpe der Wakü permanent auf 100% lassen? Auf 100% höre ich die Pumpe.
Mir ist auch aufgefallen, wenn ich CAM offen lasse, dann läuft der Pc leiser und sobald ich es schließe, drehen die Lüfter wieder schneller. Ist das normal?


----------



## Gerry1984 (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: PC zu laut, Lüfter korrekt einstellen.*

Ok, die Pumpe läuft ja offenbar mit Werkseinstellungen bei 75% im Teillastbereich, dann spricht nichts dagegen dass du mal im gesamten Temperaturbereich die 75% einstellst, 100% ist eigentlich nicht nötig.

Wie sieht es aus wenn du die Lüfterkurven im UEFI einstellst und nicht in der Software von NZXT? Kannst du dann niedrigere Drehzahlen einstellen? Eigentlich geht es immer etwas unter Werkeinstellungen, kenne kaum Lüfter die sich nicht auch unterhalb der Mindestdrehzahlangabe betreiben lassen, bis ~300 U/min kommt man eigentlich immer. 650 U/min Minimaldrehzahl ist imho für einen Silentbetrieb schon zu schnell.


----------



## ursmii (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: PC zu laut, Lüfter korrekt einstellen.*

nimm auch mal hinten die zwei vertical mounts blenden raus - aber *nur*, wenn du dann immer noch einen leichten luftzug nach draussen spürst (positive pressure)
vorteil: ein teil der warmen luft von der grafikkarte geht dann direkt raus.
ich habe (allerdings noch reine luftkühlung) momentan 3 blenden weg genommen und merke deutlich, dass die CPUlüfter etwas langsamer drehen.


----------



## DasTaxi (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: PC zu laut, Lüfter korrekt einstellen.*

Gerry1984 Super, habe die Pumpe jetzt mal auf 75% bis 85° gestellt. Ab dann fährt sie mit 100%.
Nein, ich habe mal einen Screenshot des "Smart Fan 5" bereiches im UEFI angehängt. Die Lüfter für den Radiator habe ich, wie in der Anleitung von NZXT, an das Daisy Chain Kabel angeschlossen, dass wiederum mit dem Kühlblock auf der CPU verbunden ist und dieses mit, falls ich mich gerade Recht entsinne, mit einem 2-poligen Kabel an den CPU_FAN header am Mainboard angeschlossen. Ich habe gelesen, dass man die nur in der CAM steuern kann. Habe im Bios Cpu Fan Control mode auf Pwm gestellt und Cpu fan speed control auf Manuel und die komplette Kurve auf max.

Die 3 ausblasenden Lüfter direkt ans Mainboard und die Rgb-Kabel an den Lightning Node Pro angeschlossen. Hier im Bios auch Cpu fan control mode pwm, den Cpu Sensor ausgewählt und die Kurve Tesweise mal auf 1% und die drehen trzd. mit ~650 Umdrehungen. 

Habe auch probiert, alle 3 Lüfter auf 0% zu stellen. Sobald ich den Pc neu starte oder das Bios beende und hochfahren will, dann stehen nur 2 von 3 Lüftern für ein paar Sekunden und fahren dann trzd. wieder an. Habe dann auch probiert mal die Gehäusetemperatur zu nehmen, dass evtl. Die CPU-Temperatur hochschnepft und deswegen die Lüfter anfahren, was aber auch nicht geholfen hat


----------

